# Leftover tags?



## basshunter125 (Mar 31, 2011)

How do i get a leftover? i was unable to get to gander to apply :yikes: 


=BASS


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

Go to a license agent and buy one, leftovers are open to anyone starting today.


----------



## basshunter125 (Mar 31, 2011)

EdB said:


> Go to a license agent and buy one, leftovers are open to anyone starting today.


Sweet anyone know approx. how many left?


=BASS


----------



## .jj. (Oct 6, 2011)

I thought that you can only get the left overs today if you applied and didnt get one. The left overs for everyone who didnt apply are sold the 19th. I thought thats how it worked?


----------



## AllSpecieAngler (Jun 12, 2008)

.jj. said:


> I thought that you can only get the left overs today if you applied and didnt get one. The left overs for everyone who didnt apply are sold the 19th. I thought thats how it worked?


.jj. is right. unsuccessful applicants are able to purchase them starting today and all others can purchase them on the 19th.


----------



## oldcrowclr (Mar 9, 2012)

This is the first year you can buy Hunt No. 234 over the counter even if you didn't apply. Up until May 5 or there abouts.


----------



## TankHunter (Jan 29, 2004)

oldcrowclr said:


> This is the first year you can buy Hunt No. 234 over the counter even if you didn't apply. Up until May 5 or there abouts.


You can buy a 234 hunt until May 1, even if you didnt apply.....

You have been able to buy the 234 hunt over the counter I believe for at least 2-3 years without applying until May 1.....

Also guys get caught up into thinking they have to apply in order to get a unit ZZ tag too, which this is not true....

A ZZ tag can be bought over the counter by anyone even people who did not apply anytime after the 19th until the qouta runs out....
Not going to have to worry about that, the qouta started at 65,000 and is down maybe 10,000 as of right now.. I think I checked last year at the end of the year and there were still like 40,000 ZZ tags left...

So save your $4 and next year dont worry about applying for Unit ZZ just wait until the 19th of March and Buy a leftover one they arent going to run out.....


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

TankHunter said:


> So save your $4 and next year dont worry about applying for Unit ZZ just wait until the 19th of March and Buy a leftover one they arent going to run out.....


I do this every year. I get two weeks to hunt with this license too. However it is only for private land.


----------



## oldcrowclr (Mar 9, 2012)

10-4 Tankhunter, I tried ZZ last year and it is a great hunt but last year was an ugly spring. Opening day was snow and alot of rain during the next two weeks. I need 234 so I can schedule a brother, son, and daughter on hunts (They need to buy some calls and learn to use them)


----------



## basshunter125 (Mar 31, 2011)

How much are the tags?


=BASS


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

$15


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

basshunter125 said:


> Sweet anyone know approx. how many left?
> 
> 
> =BASS


 

Heres the link for leftover lisc as of today:
http://www.michigandnr.com/availablelicenses/default.asp?Type=S


----------

